# Sad news to deliver from Nicole, aka Tobysmom



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I just heard from Nicole and her father died suddenly yesterday while in Alabama vacationing with her Mom. He died of a stomach anurism (sp.) and he hadn't even been sick. He was only 63. :crying: Nicole and her husband are now in Alabama with her mother. Please keep Nicole and her family in your prayers. :grouphug: Hugs to Nicole.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, how sad!! Nicole we are thinking about you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- thanks for letting us know, and if you talk to Nicole, please let her know that we're all praying for her and her family. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am soooo sorry to hear this!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG!! Nicole...I'm so sorry! :grouphug: to you and your family. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! That is so terribly tragic. Nicole and her family are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear this , Nicole - what a terrible shock to the family. My heart goes out to all of you on this terrible loss!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this. Poor Nicole.  I'm so sad for you and thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Nicole...I am so sorry. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending Nicole and her Mom and family many prayers and thoughts.

Hugs of support and care from us :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: Nicole and her family will be in my thoughts and prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

nicole ,just to say , take care :grouphug: thinking of you ...jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG how awful. Please let Nicole and her family know that we are keeping her in our prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-that is just awful news :smcry: :smcry: I feel awful for Nicole and family and will keep them in my prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Nicole. My heart is breaking for you, my dear, dear, friend.

I am so, very, sorry for your loss. 

I don't know what to say. We love you ~ :grouphug: 

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, and Winter


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh No, such tragic news for Nicole and her Mom.......when it is sudden and no warning, it is such a tragic situation. Please know that I am saying prayers for you and your family. God Bless you and I am so sorry!!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Nicole, I am so very, very sorry.....you are in my thoughts and prayers..... :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: We are all so sorry for your loss and the loss to your entire family. Sue


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Having just gone through this tragedy myself I know exactly how she feels - losing a loved one is always heartbreaking :grouphug: My sincere love and condolences for Nicole and her family at this tragic time . Sarah


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Oct 25 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657675


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I just heard from Nicole and her father died suddenly yesterday while in Alabama vacationing with her Mom. He died of a stomach anurism (sp.) and he hadn't even been sick. He was only 63. :crying: Nicole and her husband are now in Alabama with her mother. Please keep Nicole and her family in your prayers. :grouphug: Hugs to Nicole.[/B]


I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my older brother to an anurism (sp??) in the aorta almost 25 years ago. He was on a trip to Florida at the time and had not been sick either. He was 44 years old.
You and your family are in my prayers.
Linda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a terrible shock that must be for the whole family. I am so very sorry to hear this has happened.

Goodness knows, we all should live every day to it's fullest and this is the perfect example of why.

I hope they are able to find some comfort swiftly.

Melanie


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh my!
Kim, thanks for letting us know.
Nicole, our prayers are with you and your family! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

How terrible! Nicole and her family will be in my thoughts. I am so sorry for their loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh NO!!! Huge hugs, prayers and thoughts heading her and her famlies way. rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh nicole. i'm so very sorry. i don't even have the words to express my sorrow. =[ 

i'll definitely be keeping you and your family in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I praise you with all my heart and thank you for loving me, Lord I ask that you would be with Nicole and her family, especially her mom, Lord you know the shock that they are experiencing with the loss of their father and husband. I may not know them Lord but you do, Lord wrap your precious arms around this family, I ask that you would send down comfort to them as they grieve. Lord you know the saddness and deep sorrow they are feeling, wipe the tears from their faces and bring rest to their weary souls. I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen



I am so sorry Nicole


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.

Nicole, you and your family are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my God, I am so sorry :smcry: he was so young  I'll be praying for Nicole and her family :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Nicole. You and your family will be in my prayers. HUGS!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You are in our prayer Nicole...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts Nicole :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear about your father. You, your mother and the rest of your family are in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nicole, Bob and I are so very sorry and send hugs and prayers.

Marsha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh my God Nicole, I am SO sorry :bysmilie: How terrible for you and your family, lord knows what you all are going through  
You and Your family are in my prayers and warmest thoughts Nicole.
Sending my heart felt condolences :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: NICOLE I AM SO SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOU FATHER.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No! .. Nicole I am so so sorry! :grouphug: You and your family are in my prayers as you go thru this terribly difficult time!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Nicole. Sending comforting thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Nicole. :grouphug: My thoughts & prayers are with you and your family through this VERY difficult & sad time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss..You will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

nicole, you and your family are in my thoughts :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dad.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nicole, I am so very sorry to hear about your dad, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
With sincere condolences,
Janet & the boys.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Nicole, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your father. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Kim that is awful news! Poor Nicole............we will certainly keep her and her family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Nicole, I am so so sorry for your terrible loss!! You and your family are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry..You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

oh gosh, this is so sad. It has ben a devastating weekend, this is the 2nd death and 3rd near-death I have been told of this weekend. My heart goes out to you Nicole, I am so sorry.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Nicole. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so sad. I lost my father very suddenly, too. It's awful. Nicole, my condolences to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this tragic news, our thoughts and prayers are with you. rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My deepest condolences to Nicole and her family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been thinking about Nicole since she told me this sad news!  :smcry: Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: You and your family will be in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Nicole. I'm so sorry. :grouphug: 





Joy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: sorry for ur loss nicole...we r here when u needs us :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry...prayers to Nicole and her family


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Nicole. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

oh Nicole, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. :crying: :crying: 

Sending lots and lots of prayers and hugs to you and your family.

[attachment=42776ost_905...61048449.gif]


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from under down under and precious memories of the little sausage


*


*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am kind of new here with Spoiled Maltese ... but, I wanted to express my sympathy for Nicole and her family's loss. 

I will pray that Nicole and her family finds comfort, peace, and strength ... to help endure these sad moments in their lives.

Marie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is heavy with sadness for you. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Nicole,
We are praying for you and your family during this difficult time! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is heartbreaking and I'm so sorry.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just want to thank everyone from the very bottom of our hearts for the heartfelt condolences. I am still in shock. I can't stop crying. I am going to miss him so very much. I can't stop crying for my mom; he was her world and she is completely lost without him. We were a very close family and now our family will never be the same.

Here is a picture of my mom and dad:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Oct 30 2008, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660910


> I just want to thank everyone from the very bottom of our hearts for the heartfelt condolences. I am still in shock. I can't stop crying. I am going to miss him so very much. I can't stop crying for my mom; he was her world and she is completely lost without him. We were a very close family and now our family will never be the same.
> 
> Here is a picture of my mom and dad:
> 
> ...



Oh, Nicole.
I am so very very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you cope with this monumental loss to yourself and your family. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I know the family has to be devastated especially with them being away from home! Nicole and her family are in my prayers today. rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nicole where in the world have I been to miss this?? I'm so very very sorry. I know how close your family is and this has to be devastating. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Oct 30 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660910


> I just want to thank everyone from the very bottom of our hearts for the heartfelt condolences. I am still in shock. I can't stop crying. I am going to miss him so very much. I can't stop crying for my mom; he was her world and she is completely lost without him. We were a very close family and now our family will never be the same.[/B]


I'm so very very sorry Nicole. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG, Nicole! I am so sorry to hear about your dad. It's so awful to lose a parent, and then to see the other one grieving and hurting so bad. May God wrap his loving arms around you and your family so that you can feel His warmth and love. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nicole, thanks for the picture. your mom and dad looked so happy. I'll remember your mom in my prayers. I will be married 40 years and I just can't amagine not having my dh.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know that you and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers. It's not easy to lose a parent, I lost my mom when I was 22.....I'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so so sorry Nicole :bysmilie: 
Please accept my condolences for you your mom and family!
:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Nicole. My sympathies to you and your lovely family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm soo sorry! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Nicole, I am so sorry for your loss. What a nice picture of your Mom & Dad. It is never easy to lose a parent or a husband. I will pray God gives your Mom the strength she needs in the difficult times ahead for her. May He also grant you strength and peace. Elaine


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh dearest nicole, I am soo sooo sorry for your loss. please take good care of yourself, your mom will need you so much. she must be heartbroken, and you.
I wish I could find the words for what I just feel.

TAKE CARE
:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Oct 30 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660910


> I just want to thank everyone from the very bottom of our hearts for the heartfelt condolences. I am still in shock. I can't stop crying. I am going to miss him so very much. I can't stop crying for my mom; he was her world and she is completely lost without him. We were a very close family and now our family will never be the same.
> 
> Here is a picture of my mom and dad:
> 
> ...



What a wonderful picture Nicole. I can't stop thinking of you and your mom and the rest of your family and wondering how you're all doing. Please just take one day at a time, cherish your memories and take time for yourself. xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful couple. It's so sad. I'm so sorry you lost your Dad.
xoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry :smcry: for your loss, Nicole. I remember when I lost my dad and how hard it was, especially for my
mother. Deepest sympathy to you and your family at this most difficult time.


----------

